# DeadLift form - Video



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Afternoon lads,

Working on my DeadLifts, only recently started doing them, literally my 3rd/4th attempt.

Could use advice on my form before start putting decent weight on the bar (This videos with 70Kg)






Is it ok or am I on the fast track to a slipped disk? Lol

Thanks in advice!


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

looks pretty good to me, only advice i can give really is;

- keep bar close to your shins and body at all times, will prevent your back curling over

- imagine your thrusting your hips forward, not pulling from your back

- head up, chest out

im not saying you didn't do the above, im just saying i found them usefull to remember whilst deadlifting


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

Lol "decent weight"... That's my current max!

Anyway, I'm sure more experienced chaps will answer soon enough but I see a couple of things.

- The bar is too far from your shins in the first place, the further away from your centre of gravity it is, the greater the stress on your back.

- You aren't getting your bum nearly low enough before you start, so you are already in a poor position from the off.

- You aren't tensing your back. Your shoulder blades should be pulled in and every part of your back tight and straight before starting. Your lower back is rounded before you even lift.

- Because your back isn't flexed you can't prevent even greater rounding of your lower back during the lift.

- There is no drive through with the hips at the top = more back stress.

The bar should scrape it's way up your body


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

Lotte said:


> Lol "decent weight"... That's my current max!
> 
> Anyway, I'm sure more experienced chaps will answer soon enough but I see a couple of things.
> 
> ...


love those bloody shins after deads! :surrender:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

drop the ass a bit more, if you notice your knees are getting in the way of the bar a touch, doing this will put your shins more perpendicular to the floor and should come out of the bars path


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

great point by @Lotte if you tense your lats, this takes the strain of the bicep and will minimise the potentiality of bicep tears at higher weights and also fatigue


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

your lower back rounds over ALOT when you start the pull.

1. arch you lower back hard. imagine someone has touched your lower back with an ice cube. you need to hold that position throughout the lift.

2. set up is off. sit down a little bit and roll your chest up. your body is leaning over the bar too much. lean back enough so that if you let go of the bar you would fall backwards.

3. RDLs and GMs. learn to love them.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys!

So;

- Drop my ass lower each time, more of squat position?

- Bring the bar closer to my shins

- Keep my back straight/firm and shoulder blades pinched together, like rows?

- Drive through with the hips? ..Something Il have a toy around with next time. I'm guessing more of 'Thrust' is needed lol?

Il keep videoing my self each and posting here, I know I don't want to be lifting heavy without good form, disaster waiting to happen!


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

ur forms cool and will stay cool on the lighter weight. its when you start chucking big weight on the bar that ur form gets questioned


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

gaz90 said:


> your lower back rounds over ALOT when you start the pull.
> 
> 1. arch you lower back hard. imagine someone has touched your lower back with an ice cube. you need to hold that position throughout the lift.
> 
> ...


Ahhh I get what you mean with the back position (Great explanation with the ice cube lol), will apply it in my next video mate


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Ahhh I get what you mean with the back position (Great explanation with the ice cube lol), will apply it in my next video mate


thanks mate. i edited my post after i noticed you were close to the bar. check my second point again mate. all the best


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Thanks for the advice guys!
> 
> So;
> 
> ...


TBH i see the DL as more of a push exercise than a pull when done right

you arent pulling the weight up with teh arms and back, you should be pushing up with the legs then just using the back for the lock out


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

eezy1 said:


> ur forms cool and will stay cool on the lighter weight. its when you start chucking big weight on the bar that ur form gets questioned


Yeah true that mate.

Bad form isn't much of a problem with 70kg, but I want to nail the technique before I progress.

--

Also, watching back, I was consistent enough, form changed through out...Didn't help that the weights were off centred, each time I dropped the bar the weight would either tilt left or right, so I was constantly picking it from an angle, my fault for rushing and not putting the safety clips on to hold the weight straight.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

no do not squat position for a deadlift. the bar should not scrape your knees that is just bad form imo.

watch this mate


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Settle down a bit more before you lift. There was too much movement beforehand.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> no do not squat position for a deadlift. the bar should not scrape your knees that is just bad form imo.
> 
> watch this mate


Mr Bolton taught me to dead lift. Can't go wrong there.


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> no do not squat position for a deadlift. the bar should not scrape your knees that is just bad form imo.
> 
> watch this mate


Good video.

Only thing that concerns me is the extreme jerk, or extreme hip thrust, looks like you could really buckle your back doing that with heavy weight?

Or am I just being noob? Lol


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

This is a pretty good video for explaining how to deadlift properly:






The key is getting into the right starting position. I would drop the weight to something like 40 kg and really concentrate on your form.

Edit: if you do drop the weight you still want to keep the bar at the correct height from the floor, so if lighter weights are smaller diameter you want to place them on something to raise them up. Spare plates lying on their side is the usual option in a gym. Of course if you can get your form right using 60 kg then that is easier, but be prepared to accept that this may be too heavy for you. It is far more important to get the form sorted that thinking you are lifting too light a weight.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Mclovin147 said:


> Good video.
> 
> Only thing that concerns me is the extreme jerk, or extreme hip thrust, looks like you could really buckle your back doing that with heavy weight?
> 
> Or am I just being noob? Lol


exaggerating the lockout. some people do it. nothing wrong with it though


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> This is a pretty good video for explaining how to deadlift properly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


form doesnt break down with light weight though does it


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Good video.
> 
> Only thing that concerns me is the extreme jerk, or extreme hip thrust, looks like you could really buckle your back doing that with heavy weight?
> 
> Or am I just being noob? Lol


just look at the body position mate, dont listen to anyone telling you the bar should scrape your legs and do not squat low on deads.

this man is insanely strong so he is just showing the technique. you will develop your 'own' technique on how to dead with experience and as mentioned when you start to lift heavy you will thank yourself getting the form correct on lighter weights.

the jerking is fine , its just his thing i guess


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

tbh i think that vid is awful for showing form to a starter

andy is like 6'4" and so his leverages are far better for the DL

he doesnt drop his butt down like we're telling OP to do, because he doesnt need too to get the form he needs

and he is speed repping the weight cos its the equal to me picking up a bag of sugar for him

this vid is more in depth and talks about each step, could also youtube scott herman or elliott hulse (batsh1t crazy but makes good points at times)


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

that 70kg deadlift wasnt in the 90% range. your technique shouldnt be breaking down with that kind of weight. i think that whats going on with your deadlift can be fixed quite easily.

think of the ice cube in your lower back to help you get the correct position, remember to lean back enough that you would fall if you wernt holding the bar.

take very small jumps in weight, 5kg will do, before you get to your top weight for the day. the reason for that is, more reps = more practice


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the advice guys, much appreciated/needed.

On the 3rd rep I lifted completely with my back, very little leg movement, could have been dodgy!

Il be deadlifting again Wednesday, will get another video uploaded with the info above applied to my technique and we'll go from there.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

gaz90 said:


> form doesnt break down with light weight though does it


True, but on the flip side if form isn't correct at light weight it is only going to get worse at heavier weights. The weight also has nothing to do with not being in the correct starting position. I'd suggest it is far safer to learn the correct form with a lighter weight.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

After 1 session with Andy my numbers flew up.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

I recommend this vid :






Dye your hair red and you'll instantly add 10kg to your lift.

The man in the vid is @finlay04 he will advise you further.


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> tbh i think that vid is awful for showing form to a starter
> 
> andy is like 6'4" and so his leverages are far better for the DL
> 
> ...


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Mey said:


> I recommend this vid :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hve to admit not my best. got better though


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

finlay04 said:


> i hve to admit not my best. got better though


Either way it was a serious amount of weight. What you deadlifting these days?


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Mey said:


> Either way it was a serious amount of weight. What you deadlifting these days?


Im not deadlifting anymore. I stopped last year and started doing more rack pulls and managed to get upto 340kg for reps. Im going to start again in a few months. Im having to be careful with my back atm as its been playing up. I did however do a few sets recently and still managed 230kg only months after hurting my tricep and hamstring lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mey said:


> I recommend this vid :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dunno whats worse the form or that background music lol fugsake


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Just watched a bunch of videos and read a few articles.

Main thing I need to adjust is the initial lift, I'm relying too much on my back for the initial lift instead of using a leg press motion up until just above knee height before thrusting hips and getting the back involved to lock out. Agreed?

Also, I know DeadLifts are fabled as a go to mass gainer, with people claiming literally your entire body benefits in either strength or size in one way or another.

But to me, Legs/Back seem to be the only muscles that are really gaining from it...There's not enough ROM for it to really effect other groups is there?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Cam93 said:


> looks pretty good to me, only advice i can give really is;
> 
> - keep bar close to your shins and body at all times, will prevent your back curling over
> 
> ...


This 

My knees and chins are always bruised/red after deadlifts :lol:


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> Also, I know DeadLifts are fabled as a go to mass gainer, with people claiming literally your entire body benefits in either strength or size in one way or another.
> 
> But to me, Legs/Back seem to be the only muscles that are really gaining from it...There's not enough ROM for it to really effect other groups is there?


they are the main muscles used but dont forget to take into account the stabilizer and synergist muscles used, then the CNS benefits, it causes a large release of GH, just like squats


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

I haven't read all of the replies, but here is my advice:

Your start position is OK. You have round about the right knee bend. When you get stronger, you'll likely have less knee bend - but this will come with technique evolution through years of deadlifting.

Keep the bar closer to the shins before the pull. The bar should drag all the way up the shins (and cut them to shreds if not in long socks), over the knees, then up the thighs. You have a slight drift. The drift will result in a sub-optimal centre of gravity. You should pull back, not up.

You have a slight curvature of the lower back. This is to be expected on very heavy weights - very few lifters pull with a perfectly straight back on the heavies. But for the weight you are using you should really try to correct the straight back sooner rather than later. You want to aim for a straight back, not a hyper-extended back like some instructional videos will show you.

Watch a video of olympic lifters doing deadlifts (which they rarely do) to see an example of a straight back deadlift. e.g. Pat Mendes or Clarence Kennedy. Remember though that this doesn't necessarily apply to powerlifting.

*In conclusion, my advice would be not to go make any major changes. Keep the bar closer to shins, and try to keep the lower back a little straighter. Deadlift technique evolves on a lifter by lifter basis over a period of years.*


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mclovin147 said:


> Main thing I need to adjust is the initial lift, I'm relying too much on my back for the initial lift instead of using a leg press motion up until just above knee height before thrusting hips and getting the back involved to lock out. Agreed?


Your back should be 'straight' (i.e. locked solid with the natural inward curve of you lumbar spine) throughout the movement. The work of your spinal errectors is to hold the spine in this position, but they should not be contracting to produce any lifting force.

The key first step is to get the bar over the middle of your foot for the start of the lift. In your video the bar is too far forward. The safest and most efficient lift has a completely vertical bar path. If you want a really thorough discussion of how to deadlift (and squat) properly, splash out the massive £6.46 it costs for the Starting Strength e-book.



> But to me, Legs/Back seem to be the only muscles that are really gaining from it...There's not enough ROM for it to really effect other groups is there?


Don't expect massive biceps or pecs from deadlifting, but as well as the obvious muscles contracting, the isometric tension on supporting muscles has a training effect as well. But even just counting the muscles of your legs (inc. glutes), your lower and upper back, that's a pretty good exercise!

(Part of the argument for whole body gains comes from the testosterone and HGH release from heavy deadlifts. The trouble is that although it seems 'obvious' that this will lead to widespread muscle gain, this doesn't actually appear to be the case from the studies I've seen. That doesn't make the deadlift a poor exercise though!)


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I



Mclovin147 said:


> Yeah true that mate.
> 
> Bad form isn't much of a problem with 70kg, but I want to nail the technique before I progress.
> 
> ...


Its things like that that will cripple you, less haste more speed.

Lecture over


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> Just watched a bunch of videos and read a few articles.
> 
> Main thing I need to adjust is the initial lift, I'm relying too much on my back for the initial lift instead of using a leg press motion up until just above knee height before thrusting hips and getting the back involved to lock out. Agreed?
> 
> ...


Hold a little longer at the top.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

saxondale said:


> I
> 
> Its things like that that will cripple you, less haste more speed.
> 
> Lecture over


whoa dude, less story next time, ive never seen you get all ranty before lol


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

@saxondale Loves me really  ..Less haste more speed? That's a bit of a paradox isn't it? Lol

But agreed I need to sort my shît out sooner rather than later, Iv got a good image of how I should be performing DeadLifts now, looking forward to testing it Wednesday, and Il post the video results.

@Ultrasonic Deadlifting won't give me big biceps? ..Then what the bloody hell am I even doing them for? ..I'm joking, thanks for the info budd. 

Quite a complex lift when you think about it, not just walking up to the bar and lifting it (As I did in the video pretty much).

Hoping to reach 100Kg deads with solid form this year. Should be do-able.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> @saxondale Loves me really  ..Less haste more speed? That's a bit of a paradox isn't it? Lol
> 
> But agreed I need to sort my shît out sooner rather than later, Iv got a good image of how I should be performing DeadLifts now, looking forward to testing it Wednesday, and Il post the video results.
> 
> ...


It will if you curl the bar once its up. ,


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Mclovin147 said:


> @saxondale Loves me really  ..Less haste more speed? That's a bit of a paradox isn't it? Lol
> 
> But agreed I need to sort my shît out sooner rather than later, Iv got a good image of how I should be performing DeadLifts now, looking forward to testing it Wednesday, and Il post the video results.
> 
> ...


It will if you curl the bar once its up. ,


----------



## Can of Fash (Jul 10, 2014)

You're not on your heels and sitting back hence your back rounds. You need to almost use the weight of your body to counter the weight of the bar. Think of it as if you are using the bar to drive your heels into the ground rather than pulling the bar off of the ground. This is why the bar should scrape your shins, not because your are pulling the bar into your shins but because the weight is on your heels and you are sitting back, ideally your shoulders should be in line with the bar, not over the bar. Hips/ass don't necessarily need to be low, try and have the hips at a more neutral position which will be higher that you think.

For set up, instead of going straight into position, get your hand placement ready first then pull yourself down into position, as your pull down you should emphasise driving through your heels and sitting back and the bar should start to lift off of the ground.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Mark Rippetoe would argue that you want your shoulders to be in front of the bar.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mclovin147 said:


> But agreed I need to sort my shît out sooner rather than later, Iv got a good image of how I should be performing DeadLifts now, looking forward to testing it Wednesday, and Il post the video results.
> 
> Deadlifting won't give me big biceps? ..Then what the bloody hell am I even doing them for? ..I'm joking, thanks for the info budd.
> 
> ...


Deadlift will give you plenty of bicep hypertrophy. Without bicep hypetrophy and increase in deadlift poundage, your elbow would rip out of its socket.

The only exercises I ever do for biceps are deadlifts and sometimes barbell rows. The notion that you have to isolate each muscle individually is a beginner's worst mistake!

Keep hammering that deadlift and set the goal higher. Aim for 3 plates (140) IMO or even 4 plates. You will do it if you stop worrying about textbook form. Remember, form changes automatically as the weight you are pulling in proportion to your bodyweight is heavier.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mey said:


> I recommend this vid :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Filthy, My back hurts just watching that lol Careful mate that will catch up with you after a while! What weight was that?


----------



## graham58 (Apr 7, 2013)

JonnyBoy81 said:


> no do not squat position for a deadlift. the bar should not scrape your knees that is just bad form imo.
> 
> watch this mate


i know andy bolton is great at what he does ,but i think if normal guys copied his dead lift they would do their backs in.its all lifted from his back without much legs involved.just my 2 pence worth,but hey do what you like


----------



## Muckshifter (Apr 5, 2014)

An excellent video from mr rippetoe


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

gaz90 said:


> exaggerating the lockout. some people do it. nothing wrong with it though


It unlocks the knees in most cases. The rules are to stand straight with hips and shoulders locked out, not leaning back.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aren't you supposed to get more out of dead lifts with one hand overhand grip and the other one with an underhand grip?


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

tom1981 said:


> Aren't you supposed to get more out of dead lifts with one hand overhand grip and the other one with an underhand grip?


It's just to improve grip against the rotation of the bar. Many use this method and many use hook grip.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

MattGriff said:


> It's just to improve grip against the rotation of the bar. Many use this method and many use hook grip.


Cheers for clearing that up mate, the bar always slips through my fingers, annoys the feck out of me


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

It is best to use less double overhand grip as much as you can, as this improves grip strength. Only user a mixed grip if your grip would fail otherwise IMHO.


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

seandog69 said:


> drop the ass a bit more, if you notice your knees are getting in the way of the bar a touch, doing this will put your shins more perpendicular to the floor and should come out of the bars path


 Rippetoe in his video stresses to keep your ass fairly high.


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> Rippetoe in his video stresses to keep your ass fairly high.


Sure, you could listen to ripp, I mean he looks hench AF.....

Lol I know it's not the best way to perform the lift but IMO from seeing the OP pull he has taken the legs out of the push movement and from my experience if he were to drop slightly, slightly and not ass to grass, it should cause him to engage his legs and begin the lift by pushing first

Once he gets used to using his legs at light weight he can then correct the form to more conventional

Again, just a suggestion


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Fletch68 said:


> Rippetoe in his video stresses to keep your ass fairly high.


And ty for the trip down memory lane to last July


----------



## Roid-Rage (Nov 26, 2014)

@Mclovin147 To answer a few of your questions and throw my 2 pence in here;

Benefits of Deadlifting

I used to workout without deadlifts or squats when I first started and although I made good gains without them I plateaued and would have probably been described as an athletic build, back then I use to do an arm day, now I only do deads, bent over rows and chin ups for my biceps and bench, ohp and dips for triceps so no need for isolation with these compounds. To get big you need to lift heavy weights in my opinion and the reason why deadlifts are so good is because once you get a good technique sorted you can lift more on them than anything else, well I can anyway but some people seem to squat more. A good deadlift in my opinion will create hypertrophy to a certain extent in calfs, quads, lats, biceps, and is one of the best exercises for hypertrophy in traps, hams, glutes, erectors and forearms so that's a lot more than any other exercise.

Finding your Form

When I started to deadlift I went through a few peoples techniques including Rippetoes and many other mentioned above and although they all work for them they don't necessarily work for everyone, I don't think any of the people I train with actually deadlift with the same technique as each other, some of share similarities but some are completely different. This is all down to hip, ankle and knee flexibility, height, length of torso, legs and arms and the ratios of these to each other so although you can pick up pointers and tips from people and one day you might see a video of someone doing it exactly like you need to but most of the time you have to find your own form on these.

What Works For Me

I'm fairly tall but not excessively tall at 6 foot 1 and I have a fairly long torso and arms so I find this technique works best for me, I position the bar over the middle of my feet with my heels about 6-8 inches apart and my feet pointing slightly outwards, I stand straight looking forward, pop my knees then my hip and bend down to grab the bar with a overhand grip just outside of where my knees fall as they bend inline with my feet, I then sit back with my shoulders locked in a neutral position, my lower back slight arched inwards and the rest of my back straight but not completely bent over at a 90 degree angle I start more at a 45 degree angle, I sit back far enough that my weight is on my heels and I would struggle to balance if I let go of the bar and then I push from my heels which engages my calfs and quads to push the bar past my knees, I keep the bar close to my shins but don't scrape them, as soon as the bar passes my knees I use my glutes to push my hips in to lockout and then the same back down. I find if I get rep one bang on then I continue to complete all the reps in the same way, once I get a sloppy one I stop.

What Works for my Training Partner

My training partner is about 5 foot 7 with a short torso and arms and he uses a completely different technique, he positions his feet around 12 inches apart with his feet facing forward, he doesn't sit back and his starting position is his back completely straight including lumbar at a 90 degree angle to the bar with his shoulders slightly over the bar. I cant really go into as much detail with his as I don't know what he concentrates on as he goes through but that is how it looks the point is I couldn't deadlift heavy like he does and he couldn't like I do.

Hope some of that helps mate


----------



## Mclovin147 (Nov 11, 2013)

Wow I'm still receiving help for my deadlift!!!? Now that's commitment to helping someone right there!! 

Yeah as Seandog was saying I was lifting almost entirely with my back...As soon as I started the lift with 'a leg press' as opposed to lifting from the back, I got better.

Although I haven't deadlifted in months since the gym halved in size -.-


----------

